# Carvin 2015 - New Models & NAMM Thread



## ferret (Jan 6, 2015)

Well, I figured, why not. 

Lots of hints of things to come have been posted on Carvin's various social media accounts. Here's a brief list of things I'm aware of, to some degree, though details may be slightly fudged. Some of these might not be full official "Carvin" options but relegated to the new "as yet not fully explained" Kiesel Custom Shop.


Greg Howe signature Bolt Classic model, 24-fret bolt on.
Greg Howe signature Bolt Plus model, 24-fret bolt on.
Non-signature 24-fret Bolt Classic
Non-signature 24-fret Bolt Plus
Official release of Kiesel pickups, new humbuckers for 6, 7 and 8 strings, in two flavors: Normal and High output. 6 string still in prototyping
Possible headless 8- (and presumably 7-) string models, based on teasers from Jeff.
New Jason Becker Numbers signature/tribute model (24 fret?)
Colored acrylic inlays, as seen in two of Jeff's recent builds.

There's also been a couple of rumors I've seen about new woods including purple heart and bloodwood. 

Any other bits I missed?


----------



## TIBrent (Jan 6, 2015)

Yeah there was an instagram thing posted between Jeff & Lee from Born of Osiris about a signature guitar. Though no other details about it yet.


----------



## Carvinkook (Jan 6, 2015)

All good things! Roll on..


----------



## Chrisjd (Jan 6, 2015)

I would love a simple carvin 7 with a compound board, baritone scale, and hipshot bridge with their new proprietary passive pickups. Get this to me for around a grand and I'll buy.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 6, 2015)

Holloway posted in another thread that their is going to be a bolt-on 7 string model?


----------



## gigawhat (Jan 6, 2015)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Holloway posted in another thread that their is going to be a bolt-on 7 string model?



I think he was saying that in regards to the "headless"8-string.


----------



## ChrisH (Jan 6, 2015)

Heh, 2 weeks isn't that far away 

Some of those things on that list though may or may not be wrong.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 6, 2015)

ChrisH said:


>




I'd just keep doing high kicks with my HH2


----------



## Curt (Jan 6, 2015)

all I care about is the kiesel pickups. haha


----------



## ferret (Jan 6, 2015)

Yeah some of this stuff is definitely rumor category, but still some basic idea of things.


----------



## ferret (Jan 7, 2015)

Some "not quite NAMM" details from Mike Jones on CarvinBBS yesterday....

A) "For the time being, just about any Carvin guitar with a cool Option 50 on it can get the Kiesel logo put on the headstock like it's big brothers the Kiesel Editions. This includes special tops, special finishes (trans white, trans black, Kiesel racing orange, etc.), Kiesel treated fingerboards, flamed or quilted backs, you name it!" - M. Jones

B) There is a Gold on Black drop shadow Kiesel logo available.

C) Silver logos are on the way.


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 7, 2015)

new woods would be cool!


----------



## jl-austin (Jan 7, 2015)

ferret said:


> Some "not quite NAMM" details from Mike Jones on CarvinBBS yesterday....
> 
> C) Silver logos are on the way.



Silver as in the metal? Or silver as in a "satin chrome"?


----------



## ferret (Jan 7, 2015)

He simply said "Silver logo" so unsure if actually silver or a chrome.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 7, 2015)

If its shiny and silver, who really cares


----------



## ceiling_fan (Jan 7, 2015)

A guy on Facebook (seems legit already, haha) said that while he was ordering a SCB7 over the phone, a sales guy let slip that a headless 7 is coming. 

Not a reliable source, but I BELIEVE


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 7, 2015)

So whats the deal with the Kiesel logo carvins? Is Jeff trying to do some offshoot boutique brand? Or is he going for a soft name-change and in five years time will we be calling them Kiesel rather than Carvin?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jan 7, 2015)

ferret said:


> [*]Non-signature 24-fret Bolt Classic
> 
> [*]Official release of Kiesel pickups, new humbuckers for 6, 7 and 8 strings, in two flavors: Normal and High output. 6 string still in prototyping



This excites me.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jan 7, 2015)

Im hoping the baritone 6 string happens.


----------



## NemesisTheory (Jan 7, 2015)

I tried the Kiesel 7 string pups. I like their original 7 string passives better and find them more naturally toneful and unique per what guitar they're in. As always it could've been the guitar itself, but I found the Kiesels to be somewhat noisy and sterile. They have a bit extra bass woof in them which I didn't dig either. Similar to some other modern 'metal' pups. They did at least look really nice. 

I'm hoping for the return of the X220 but in 7 string. I'd take a 6 though. Something really modern, aggressive and sleek like Misha's signature Jackson would be cool.


----------



## Nag (Jan 7, 2015)

xwmucradiox said:


> Im hoping the baritone 6 string happens.



This. After the DC800 and the DC7X, a baritone 6 is all that's missing. would be great.


----------



## ferret (Jan 7, 2015)

mnemonic said:


> So whats the deal with the Kiesel logo carvins? Is Jeff trying to do some offshoot boutique brand? Or is he going for a soft name-change and in five years time will we be calling them Kiesel rather than Carvin?



Between Jeff and Mike Jones the last 2-3 days, the information seems to be that Kiesel will be used for things done directly by Jeff, including custom models you can't otherwise order (Like that double neck two scaled 7-string someone is getting made....). He'll only be doing a few of those at a time so apparently it's not really a product line or anything, just "Made by Jeff."

They've mentioned Mark a lot lately though on FB, so I'm not sure where his involvement is on it.


----------



## ferret (Jan 9, 2015)

Just to link to the other discussion, what appears to be a new baritone headless model available in 6, 7, and 8 strings is practically confirmed.

Go here to follow the teaser images: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/287071-carvin-vader.html


----------



## HaloHat (Jan 11, 2015)

I think there will be some additional wood options. My hope is for Bloodwood and Wenge more than any others. I have no idea if it will happen though...

I promise I'm not saying this to irratate CelticElk but I would be willing to bet Carvin does a seven string V this year if not at NAMM. Possibly the X220 in mutiple string configs too.

New bass model/s
New Mini X100b amp and other new amps.
Lots of new color options for sure !!!
27" scale TL7 and SC7 option. I know, but Carvin will figure it out.
New Acoustic models.
Kiesel badged Sig models.
3-4 new Championship decals on the race car [Jeff, son, daughter]
New Mark Kiesel design bass
I'd love to see better fitting cases for the guitars...


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 11, 2015)

headless 7 strings? whoa.

I'll take standard scale with a trem. That's a new guitar I would actually spend the money to buy.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 11, 2015)

What I'd be thrilled with is the Numbers guitar coming out in a 7 string option, but I know that's impossible. I'd still like it, though. It's by far my favorite signature guitar, but I just don't play sixxers anymore. Still, it's cool that it's happening at all!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 11, 2015)

More wood options and new 6/7/8 string headless. Cmon Carvin, don't let me down


----------



## celticelk (Jan 11, 2015)

troyguitar said:


> headless 7 strings? whoa.
> 
> I'll take standard scale with a trem. That's a new guitar I would actually spend the money to buy.



Does Hipshot make headless trems? If not, I think your chances of a trem version are vanishingly small.


----------



## 7stg (Jan 11, 2015)

Nagash said:


> After the DC800 and the DC7X, a baritone 6 is all that's missing. would be great.



DC8x 29.4-30 inch scale is missing too.


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 11, 2015)

Id love to see offset dots as a new inlay option at some point this year as well


----------



## fortisursus (Jan 11, 2015)

I have a good feeling this may be the year that I break down and order a Carvin. The 24 fret bolt is enticing as is this so called "Vader" model.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 11, 2015)

celticelk said:


> Does Hipshot make headless trems? If not, I think your chances of a trem version are vanishingly small.



oh, hipshot. Nope 

Nevermind, not buying one 

Enjoy your baritone fixed bridge crap, rest of the 7 string market. I'll hang out in the corner playing my meedley meedley purple guitar.


----------



## decreebass (Jan 12, 2015)

troyguitar said:


> oh, hipshot. Nope
> 
> Nevermind, not buying one
> 
> Enjoy your baritone fixed bridge crap, rest of the 7 string market. I'll hang out in the corner playing my meedley meedley purple guitar.



I'm okay with a fixed bridge - but I'll be a bit disappointed if there's no piezo option.


----------



## Necris (Jan 12, 2015)

Bring back the 12-strings.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 12, 2015)

troyguitar said:


> oh, hipshot. Nope
> 
> Nevermind, not buying one
> 
> Enjoy your baritone fixed bridge crap, rest of the 7 string market. I'll hang out in the corner playing my meedley meedley purple guitar.



 Solidarity, my brotha! I like trems, too, and I definitely feel in the minority. I'm jonesing for a Floyd on the DC800 or this headless, but I know that neither is going to happen.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 12, 2015)

troyguitar said:


> oh, hipshot. Nope
> 
> Nevermind, not buying one



Well, Carvin hasn't explicitly said so, but I think it'd be stupid to bet otherwise.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 12, 2015)

celticelk said:


> Well, Carvin hasn't explicitly said so, but I think it'd be stupid to bet otherwise.



Yeah, it is obviously not a desired feature. They might sell 4 of them in a year. I just hoped their headless 7 would be like their headless 6 but that is rather unlikely.

Eventually I'll either build my own or buy some stupid $6000 custom and then I can quit caring about new releases each year


----------



## ferret (Jan 12, 2015)

troyguitar said:


> Yeah, it is obviously not a desired feature. They might sell 4 of them in a year. I just hoped their headless 7 would be like their headless 6 but that is rather unlikely.
> 
> Eventually I'll either build my own or buy some stupid $6000 custom and then I can quit caring about new releases each year



My understanding is that (at least, in the past), JCustom didn't offer a 7-string or 8-string headless bridge, which was one of the limitation in Carvin offering one, i.e. had to source new parts. But with them sourcing to Hipshot the past year, things open up.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 12, 2015)

ferret said:


> My understanding is that (at least, in the past), JCustom didn't offer a 7-string or 8-string headless bridge, which was one of the limitation in Carvin offering one, i.e. had to source new parts. But with them sourcing to Hipshot the past year, things open up.



More to the point, J Custom's business in the past has been providing third-party versions of existing Steinberger hardware designs. I doubt they'd be interested in developing new products outside of that market, or possibly even have the expertise to do so.


----------



## ferret (Jan 15, 2015)

Greg Howe interview, pretty much confirmed 24-fret at Namm.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 15, 2015)

Bolt-on 24 fret makes me pretty excited.

Well, if I didn't live in the UK where Carvins are not financially viable at all.


----------



## ferret (Jan 16, 2015)

For anyone who is, for some reason, not following the Vader and Headless 8 threads....


Vader 27" scale 6/7/8 Headless guitar


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 16, 2015)

I take my hand off to Carvin... Is there any guitar company that is more in tune with the products that metal enthusiasts are looking for more than Carvin right now?


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 18, 2015)

Given what "metal enthusiasts" are as a whole, yes: Fender and Gibson. 
The SSO niche is something else.


----------



## Edika (Jan 18, 2015)

So far, from Carvin only, I want a DC700, a DC7X and now the new Vader. If my understanding of the Kiesel custom shop selling direct, instead of going through dealers I might be able to raise some money for one of these .


----------



## fps (Jan 18, 2015)

BucketheadRules said:


> Bolt-on 24 fret makes me pretty excited.
> 
> Well, if I didn't live in the UK where Carvins are not financially viable at all.



This x 1,000,000. So glad I got my Carvin so long ago, but another one isn't on the cards until they sort out the worldwide aspect. I've have bought a DC7X instead of the second hand Mushok I'm getting (for recording low-tuned stuff) if they'd sorted things out.


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 18, 2015)

fps said:


> This x 1,000,000. So glad I got my Carvin so long ago, but another one isn't on the cards until they sort out the worldwide aspect. I've have bought a DC7X instead of the second hand Mushok I'm getting (for recording low-tuned stuff) if they'd sorted things out.



Same here, though I ended up with a Mayones rather than a DC7x so I guess I'm not that hard done to. 

Would love the opportunity to pick up a vader though! I already know what I'd order too.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Jan 18, 2015)

ferret said:


> For anyone who is, for some reason, not following the Vader and Headless 8 threads....


Thanks!


----------



## ovlott (Jan 19, 2015)

I like the idea of the V8 more than the V6, and V7. It might be how these ones are specced in the promo but overall I think the V8 would be most comfortable.


----------



## jwade (Jan 19, 2015)

USMarine75 said:


> I take my hand off to...



This is a very odd visual.


> "I like what this company is doing right now!"
> *severs own hand at the wrist in excitement*


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 20, 2015)

Edika said:


> So far, from Carvin only, I want a DC700, a DC7X and now the new Vader. If my understanding of the Kiesel custom shop selling direct, instead of going through dealers I might be able to raise some money for one of these .


Sorry to break it, but they only sell direct in the US. EU guys have to go through a distributor and pay 50% premium or more (including taxes and distributor sniping)


----------



## floyo123 (Jan 20, 2015)

Not sure if i like or dislike the headless carvins. Interesting though.

Does anybody know the pricings on these?


----------



## Edika (Jan 20, 2015)

Andromalia said:


> Sorry to break it, but they only sell direct in the US. EU guys have to go through a distributor and pay 50% premium or more (including taxes and distributor sniping)



Yes I know that. I was actually planning to order a new Carvin before they switched to the distributor model a few years back .
Chris H. mentioned something about the Kiesel Customs being sold directly to the customer. I just thought the way it was worded it would mean that the Kiesel guitars could be ordered directly like most custom shops. If Kiesel's go through dealers too then there goes my dreams of ordering the above guitars :'(!


----------



## ferret (Jan 20, 2015)

Just noted something from Blackwind10's NGD: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/287881-ngd-special-carvin-content.html

He got colored side dots, wut wut! Guess that should have been expected with Jeff trying out different colored inlays.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 20, 2015)

ferret said:


> Just noted something from Blackwind10's NGD: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/287881-ngd-special-carvin-content.html
> 
> He got colored side dots, wut wut! Guess that should have been expected with Jeff trying out different colored inlays.



I saw that but wondered if it was an option 50. One thing I'd LOVE to see added would be luminlays for side dots. Now THAT would be awesome!


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 20, 2015)

jwade said:


> This is a very odd visual.


 
Haha... it was a quote from Mike Tyson.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 20, 2015)

Well, here's a major update regarding Carvin Guitars/Kiesel Guitars:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQfdQDp0EY4


----------



## DerBomber (Jan 20, 2015)

Edika said:


> Yes I know that. I was actually planning to order a new Carvin before they switched to the distributor model a few years back .
> Chris H. mentioned something about the Kiesel Customs being sold directly to the customer. I just thought the way it was worded it would mean that the Kiesel guitars could be ordered directly like most custom shops. If Kiesel's go through dealers too then there goes my dreams of ordering the above guitars :'(!



I sent an e-mail to Carvin and asked if i could order my Dc800 directly from them - which wasn't any problem... even though there's a distributor in Sweden


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jan 20, 2015)

simonXsludge said:


> Well, here's a major update regarding Carvin Guitars/Kiesel Guitars:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQfdQDp0EY4



They should get a Plek machine next. So that way they aren't just pressing in the fret and stopping there. That is the most common issue I've heard about Carvin's; the fretwork sometimes being uneven. If they want to rely on the accuracy of machines then a Plek seems like it is the right direction for them.


----------



## Snarpaasi (Jan 20, 2015)

simonXsludge said:


> Well, here's a major update regarding Carvin Guitars/Kiesel Guitars:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQfdQDp0EY4



So finally we get an answer what seemed kinda weird at first. Carvin guitars with some weird Kiesel logo, huh? The video gives some perspective.. Even tho there may be nice-looking guitars at work, I'm not sure would it be a dream job to work at the factory: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=CQfdQDp0EY4#t=486


----------



## Mike (Jan 20, 2015)

Signature?

Carvin.com - Guitars, Amplifiers & Pro Audio


----------



## jerm (Jan 20, 2015)

OrsusMetal said:


> They should get a Plek machine next. So that way they aren't just pressing in the fret and stopping there. That is the most common issue I've heard about Carvin's; the fretwork sometimes being uneven. If they want to rely on the accuracy of machines then a Plek seems like it is the right direction for them.


That's the first I've heard about that issue with their guitars...


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 20, 2015)

Mike said:


> Signature?
> 
> Carvin.com - Guitars, Amplifiers & Pro Audio



They look nice!!! I'm trying to work out the inlay. L and M make sense but why the P?


----------



## ferret (Jan 20, 2015)

Jeff from Facebook: "Let me chime in here and hopefully clear some confusion up. Me and my dad (Mark Kiesel) have split off from the rest of the family. We have been running the Guitar division here since 1970 (my dad has) we now own both Carvin Guitars and Kiesel Guitars . The Carvin Guitars line will continue with no changes, they are still Carvin Guitars models with Carvin logos. The only Carvin Guitars models that are re branded as Kiesel Guitars are: SCB6, SCB7 and the NZ624. At NAMM this week we are launching new Carvin Guitars and new Kiesel Guitars models. The prices are not going up, actually on some models they are going down slightly. I know this is a lot to take in and we tried to do the best we could on the video explaining it. Bottom Line, the Carvin Guitars quality you know and love is only going to keep getting better and we have added some Kiesel Guitars branded models to the line. Carvin Amplifiers and Audio will be ran by the other half of the Kiesel family."

I'm still confused on a lot of details.


----------



## SDMFVan (Jan 20, 2015)

I feel like this whole thing would have been a lot less confusing if they'd just split Carvin Guitars off from Carvin Pro Audio without adding the Kiesel brand.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Jan 20, 2015)

ferret said:


> Jeff from Facebook: "Let me chime in here and hopefully clear some confusion up. Me and my dad (Mark Kiesel) have split off from the rest of the family. We have been running the Guitar division here since 1970 (my dad has) we now own both Carvin Guitars and Kiesel Guitars . The Carvin Guitars line will continue with no changes, they are still Carvin Guitars models with Carvin logos. The only Carvin Guitars models that are re branded as Kiesel Guitars are: SCB6, SCB7 and the NZ624. At NAMM this week we are launching new Carvin Guitars and new Kiesel Guitars models. The prices are not going up, actually on some models they are going down slightly. I know this is a lot to take in and we tried to do the best we could on the video explaining it. Bottom Line, the Carvin Guitars quality you know and love is only going to keep getting better and we have added some Kiesel Guitars branded models to the line. Carvin Amplifiers and Audio will be ran by the other half of the Kiesel family."
> 
> I'm still confused on a lot of details.



I think what they want to do is become like mayones and make themselves stand out. Plus they want to do things their own way and only answer to themselves. IT is more of a tax/ who is the boss kinda thing.


----------



## haffner1 (Jan 20, 2015)

A lot of the stuff going on with them has me thinking that when I finally get around to getting a higher quality 7 string, it will be a Carvin or Kiesel. Has anyone heard if they will start offering fingerboard and headstock bindings? I know it's just an old school aesthetic thing, but it has always bugged me that they don't have those when you get them on plenty of low mid-range guitars these days.


----------



## vondano (Jan 20, 2015)

MY GOD that LPM7 is awesome!


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 20, 2015)

vondano said:


> MY GOD that LPM7 is awesome!



Hate the inlay but piezo floyd? .... yeah


----------



## Hybrid138 (Jan 20, 2015)

So the SCB6/7 will no longer be offered as a Carvin?


----------



## timbucktu123 (Jan 20, 2015)

the lpm 6 string is amazing


----------



## edsped (Jan 20, 2015)

piezo floyd, non-ugly pickups, 24 fret bolt-ons

yes carvin yessss


----------



## Shimme (Jan 20, 2015)

Hybrid138 said:


> So the SCB6/7 will no longer be offered as a Carvin?



It's apparently going to be rebadged as a Kiesel. Same with the Neil Zaza. 

Looks like the only difference between Carvin/Kiesel is that Kiesel will offer a few nicer tops and a few options (probably the op50s?) that aren't normally offered with Carvin. Looks like they're going to offer a few Kiesel specific models that are "out there" (looks like the Vaders are going to fit that bill).


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 20, 2015)

i really hope these will remain afforadable!


----------



## Shimme (Jan 20, 2015)

Video says that the prices are going to be exactly the same, if not down a little bit


----------



## Hybrid138 (Jan 20, 2015)

The video made me think there will be Kiesel (I'm guessing the models shown above), Kiesel Designed (more custom options), and Kiesel Edition (most customized)?


----------



## Nlelith (Jan 21, 2015)

DerBomber said:


> I sent an e-mail to Carvin and asked if i could order my Dc800 directly from them - which wasn't any problem... even though there's a distributor in Sweden


Just a regular Carvin or Kiesel Edition?


----------



## LordCashew (Jan 21, 2015)

I understood from the video that Lowell Kiesel changed the company's name from Kiesel to Carvin so he could start selling direct without getting into conflict with Kiesel dealers. Perhaps by changing their name back to Kiesel they're making a similar play in the international arena?


----------



## Nlelith (Jan 21, 2015)

^^^ This just in: yes, they do!


----------



## 7stg (Jan 21, 2015)

San Diego Union Tribune said:


> Carvin Guitars and Kiesel Guitars plans to soon begin handling overseas sales of all of its instruments directly. This move will cut down costs for consumers, according Jeff Kiesel.


The world rejoices, inexpensive distribution direct from Kiesel.

San Diego&#39;s Carvin Corp. is splitting into two. Page 2 of 2 | UTSanDiego.com


----------



## ChrisH (Jan 21, 2015)

LordIronSpatula said:


> I understood from the video that Lowell Kiesel changed the company's name from Kiesel to Carvin so he could start selling direct without getting into conflict with Kiesel dealers. Perhaps by changing their name back to Kiesel they're making a similar play in the international arena?



;D



Nlelith said:


> ^^^ This just in: yes, they do!





7stg said:


> The world rejoices, inexpensive distribution direct from Kiesel.
> 
> San Diego's Carvin Corp. is splitting into two. Page 2 of 2 | UTSanDiego.com



As far as I know I'll be the one taking care of all those orders from Feb. 1 on.

Remember when I said that we had some BIG news in store for you guys? The split from Carvin Audio and Amps is one but the bigger news is what all the international guys have been begging us for years to happen will now finally happen.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jan 21, 2015)

Hey ChrisH, Jeff mentioned in the video that Kiesel pickups will come stock in all of the Kiesel models, but will they still be an option to add to regular/Carvin models? I don't need any fancy tops or treated boards, but Kiesel pickups in a DC7X would be nice if the option is there  thanks!


----------



## Snarpaasi (Jan 21, 2015)

Did I get it right, that after five years or smth direct orders are possible again  It feels like the Berlin Wall was just demolished. 

"However, Carvin Guitars and Kiesel Guitars plans to soon begin handling overseas sales of all of its instruments directly. This move will cut down costs for consumers, according Jeff Kiesel."


----------



## fps (Jan 21, 2015)

ChrisH said:


> ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH MY GOD, YOU'RE KIDDING. NO WAY!!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 21, 2015)

If this means Carvin not using UPS to ship to Canada, I'll place an order Feb 2nd. My current desire of a CT7 which will be specced around $2700 right now is going to cost me another $800ish due to UPS shipping, so take that away and It'll actually be much more worth it.


----------



## fps (Jan 21, 2015)

How do you pronounce Kiesel? Like geese or pie?


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 21, 2015)

I've been pronouncing it Key-sil. Not sure if I'm right though. 

I guess Chris wasn't joking when he said big changes, can't wait! Though the recent usd appreciation against the Gbp is a bit annoying.


----------



## ferret (Jan 21, 2015)

Big block of text from ChrisH on Carvin BBS to help put my own personal worries to bed:



ChrisH said:


> Hello from Anaheim!!! I just got home from setting up our booth for NAMM
> I really wish I could have been at corporate for the big news, I didn't find out it was made official until I got the email blast on my phone this morning.
> 
> 
> ...



More or less my take now:

Carvin = A Builder spec'd guitar.
Kiesel = New Jeff designed models and any model at all with "opt50s" or non-builder available options (Transwhite, colored fretboard, etc). Can still use Carvin logo if you want but Kiesel logo also available to you.


----------



## jerm (Jan 21, 2015)

much is the piezo Floyd option?


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jan 21, 2015)

fps said:


> How do you pronounce Kiesel? Like geese or pie?




I was initially saying it like "pie," but have since seen a few videos where the gentlemen it's named after say their own names. It is in fact pronounced "key-zle."


----------



## OlisDead (Jan 21, 2015)

If I understand well, it means we could order directly from Carvin when we're located in Europe? Huge news!!!


----------



## TelegramSam (Jan 21, 2015)

Monitoring. Carvin is hitting out hard, looks like it could be a very good year for 'em.


----------



## ferret (Jan 21, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1526870070929623

Video from Jeff further explaining the company split. Also confirmed that Kiesel Guitars as a company is completely independent of Carvin Corporation (Which owns the pro audio and amp business)


----------



## ferret (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## ferret (Jan 21, 2015)

Carvin Lee Mckinney Signature 6 and 7 strings, looks like DC600/DC700 is the base model, with Piezo floyds.










See other thread for more photos: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...lee-mckinney-signature-7-6-a.html#post4279189


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2015)

Will come stock with his Duncans.


----------



## chewpac (Jan 21, 2015)

Trans white ideas just spinning in my brain...






ferret said:


> Carvin Lee Mckinney Signature 6 and 7 strings, looks like DC600/DC700 is the base model, with Piezo floyds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cardinal (Jan 21, 2015)

Becker sig is awesome.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jan 21, 2015)

So Carvin Guitars is now Kiesel Guitars?

Or is everything created by Mark and Jeff AFTER today (or whenever) now strictly under the Kiesel line? (And they'll make some Carvins - pre-existing models created before this date - every now and then?)


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jan 21, 2015)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> So Carvin Guitars is now Kiesel Guitars?
> 
> Or is everything created by Mark and Jeff AFTER today (or whenever) now strictly under the Kiesel line? (And they'll make some Carvins every now and then?)



Everything, save for one model, remains carvin from this point on. Any new models they make will be under the Kiesel name it seems. (like the Vader.) Not sure if they'll make new "Carvin" models, but the old ones remain Carvin.


----------



## MoshJosh (Jan 21, 2015)

All my guitars are 22 fret, and I never miss the "extra" 2, but a bolt 24 might just be temping enough. . .


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 22, 2015)

ferret said:


> Carvin Lee Mckinney Signature 6 and 7 strings, looks like DC600/DC700 is the base model, with Piezo floyds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really dig the specs on these minus the inlay. Curious what those will run. I always hate when stuff leaks prior to NAMM and you have to wait until after NAMM to find out how much it will cost.: lol: I AM IMPATIENT!   Either way, those look pretty tasty! What I'm really wondering is how those headless hipshot bridges feel on the Vader. If they're comfortable I'm likely heading forward (ha) with ordering one ASAP!


----------



## ferret (Jan 22, 2015)

Grabbed that one off CarvinBBS. I'm sure there's gonna be a lot more fun photos coming up.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 22, 2015)

ferret said:


> Grabbed that one off CarvinBBS. I'm sure there's gonna be a lot more fun photos coming up.



That's pretty sweet! Bet that thing is heavy as a motherf_u_cker though!  Doubleneck 7 string better be chambered!


----------



## ferret (Jan 22, 2015)

From X-Mann on CarvinBBS:


----------



## HaloHat (Jan 22, 2015)

"Our name as a brand and our presence in the musical instrument scene and social media has exploded in just the past year alone. Our facebook page has more than quadrupled in size since last year, our instagram has experienced exponential growth since the previous year, and people all over various forums and pages are talking non-stop about Carvin."

From all of us who have been +/- Carvin Fanboys for several years here and at other forums... Your Welcome 

And most sincere thanks for being a company that listens AND acts to please their customers with not only great gear and prices [and now for those outside the USA too!] quick build times and for the best customer service and satisfaction guarantee in the biz. Thanks to all the Carvin-Kiesel crew!

Signed, 

Pizza Guy


----------



## ferret (Jan 22, 2015)

I've got a literal fever. WTF. Thanks work.

Here's more images from CarvinBBS and instagram:




































82447_7510290184163595092_n.jpg?oh=94dd1c2da1e070cc5b3ab1d3e44d9263&oe=556AA6E0[/IMG]






Not sure where this one came from:





Facebook confirmed: JB Numbers available Feb 1st for orders.


----------



## rapterr15 (Jan 22, 2015)

Oh man. That lemon lime quilted Vader looks stellar. On first glance, I didn't even notice the cut off of the maple cap where the forearm contour is, and even after noticing it doesn't really bother me. I don't know how I'm gonna decide between one of those or Strandberg OS. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## MetalThrasher (Jan 22, 2015)

Awesome! Guess it's almost time to order another Carvin! Now all I have to do is sell one or two of my other Carvins which will be hard for me to do . I really want a Vader 7! I wish they would make the JB numbers guitar in a 7 please!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 22, 2015)

Well Im buying that JB24...damn.


----------



## HaloHat (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks for the pix!

BUCK!!! Great photo of a great guitarist!

Sad because I never did get a 7 string ERG V from Carvin.
Happy because I know I will be getting one from Kiesel Guitars 

Request of Kiesel Guitars - Please have your serial numbers make some kind of sense and somewhere where it can not be easily removed like it is on my DC7X's jack plate.
Inline 7 string headstock for Kiesel's?

So you met Buck? How awesome is that!


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 22, 2015)

MetalThrasher said:


> Awesome! Guess it's almost time to order another Carvin! Now all I have to do is sell one or two of my other Carvins which will be hard for me to do . I really want a Vader 7! I wish they would make the JB numbers guitar in a 7 please!



Totally! I don't really play 6s anymore. Though, I want to buy that one just because it's always been one of my favorite designs. And it's Jason!


----------



## MetalThrasher (Jan 22, 2015)

For those that have / had headless guitars? How hard is it to find the proper strings?


----------



## Necris (Jan 22, 2015)

I was staring at the SCB and realized how cool that could have looked as a headless. Also, the Kiesel/Carvin thing is going to confuse me for months on end even with the explanations readily available.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 22, 2015)

MetalThrasher said:


> For those that have / had headless guitars? How hard is it to find the proper strings?



You can just use regular, single-ball strings. In fact, you'll _have_ to use single-balls since nobody (as far as I know) makes double-ball strings for 27" scale length. Hopefully the Vader will sell well enough that someone will start making them.


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 22, 2015)

Hot!






Saw this on the Carvin forum:


----------



## timbucktu123 (Jan 22, 2015)

any info on the pricing of the lpm models ?


----------



## LordCashew (Jan 23, 2015)

HaloHat said:


> Inline 7 string headstock for Kiesel's?



Yeah, I'll take an inline pointy headstock on my DC*B*7X.


----------



## Fathand (Jan 23, 2015)

Any pics of the new Greg Howe model yet?


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 23, 2015)

kinda bummed we didnt get any new wood options or new inlays (offset dots) but its all good, theres always next year

EDIT: i dont want to sound ungrateful i swear


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn (Jan 23, 2015)

Carvin seems to be the only brand that is catching my eye much this year.

Last year Schecter did some amazing stuff, this year it doesn't seem like they are doing quite as well (for me) Carvin on the other hand, is really turning my head over the last couple of years. This year they are more than any other brand.

Keep it up Carvin you do make some beautiful guitars, I may nab one myself one day in the future.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 23, 2015)

kevdes93 said:


> kinda bummed we didnt get any new wood options or new inlays (offset dots) but its all good, theres always next year
> 
> EDIT: i dont want to sound ungrateful i swear



I was really hoping for new wood options. Didnt they also say new wood options were incoming for NAMM? I must have been mistaken.


----------



## Mangekyo (Jan 23, 2015)

Chokey Chicken said:


> Everything, save for one model, remains carvin from this point on. Any new models they make will be under the Kiesel name it seems. (like the Vader.) Not sure if they'll make new "Carvin" models, but the old ones remain Carvin.



Well actually four models will have the Kiesel name on it as a standard. You're right about the Vader, but the SCB6 and the SCB7 will be Kiesel (They were recently made, they are a variation of the SC90 which was/is Carvin until Kiesel "customized" it) and the neil Zaza guitar (he wanted the Kiesel logo on it).

But anything that gets outside of the builder specs added to the guitar has the potential to be a Kiesel guitar. Kiesel makes the carvin guitars the same way still, it is just... the name Kiesel only pops up (if you want) on guitars that are opt'50'd.

Carvin is doing so awesome this year. It's time I get a new guitar.



jwade said:


> This is a very odd visual.



I agree, most definitely. I noticed that as well.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 23, 2015)

kevdes93 said:


> kinda bummed we didnt get any new wood options or new inlays (offset dots) but its all good, theres always next year
> 
> EDIT: i dont want to sound ungrateful i swear



Well, keep in mind that Chris was saying that they are going to be releasing stuff all year long, and some of the bigger announcements won't even be at NAMM. The woods they released last year came post NAMM, so that may happen again.


And anyone thinking that if the Kiesel brand split off a few years ago maybe Bernie wouldn't have all of our money? I see myself ordering FAR less customs now that Jeff is doing so many cool and crazy things.


----------



## cip 123 (Jan 23, 2015)

So will kiesel be doing full custom work? if yes.....so many ideas


----------



## ferret (Jan 23, 2015)

Arrrr maties, a catalog be spotted: http://www.carvinguitars.com/catalogpdf/Jan-2015-Carvin-Kiesel-Catalog.pdf


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2015)

The Greg Howe sig


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Jan 23, 2015)

Well, I wonder which pickups are these, and what kind of tremolo? Why isn't the SuperVee more popular on these kind of guitars it beats me. Here is a pic:


----------



## ElysianGuitars (Jan 23, 2015)

Carvin is definitely having one of the best NAMM shows this year.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 23, 2015)

OH GODDAMN!!! 







MAN the Kiesel Racing Green in satin looks so good, I'm pretty sure that's what my next Carvin is going to come in!!!  That combined with the black binding and green inlays = uber win!


----------



## Mangekyo (Jan 23, 2015)

^ honestly all of that makes me want to run away, asap! Hahaha, but I saw that they also have blue block inlays in the catalog. Carvin is gettin' crazy.


----------



## Fathand (Jan 23, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Greg Howe sig





...and it's weird that the non-locking trem has made a comeback of sorts lately. The Guthrie Govan model, the new PGM, now this.. nice.


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2015)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Well, I wonder which pickups are these, and what kind of tremolo? Why isn't the SuperVee more popular on these kind of guitars it beats me. Here is a pic:



The bridge looks like the Kiesel pickup while the neck is possibly Carvin's rail pickup I can't remember the name of. 

Bridge is probably a Wilky WV2.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 23, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The bridge looks like the Kiesel pickup while the neck is possibly Carvin's rail pickup I can't remember the name of.
> 
> Bridge is probably a Wilky WV2.



As per the NAMM video, apparently the Howe model has his signature pickup in it. Is that a new Carvin GH sig pickup, or one with Dimarzio?? Who knows. Before that, I heard the prototypes were made with the Kiesel pickups. Either way, you can order any of their pickups in each guitar, so if you want the Kiesels or old pickups or even opt 50 some BareKnuckles in, Carvin can do it.


----------



## ferret (Jan 23, 2015)

REALLY wish Jeff would fix the inlay sizing for 7- and 8-s.

Interview someone posted on carvinBBS:


Honestly, this video explains the what/why of the company asset split way better than their own video did.


----------



## cip 123 (Jan 23, 2015)

There is a mighty need for those Becker models.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 23, 2015)

jwade said:


> This is a very odd visual.


So what you're telling me... Is that you've never done this before? 

Side note:

SON... The Becker numbers guitar...


----------



## ferret (Jan 23, 2015)

Vader pricing and confirmation of 25.5" scale being (apparently) available right away:



ferret said:


> https://www.facebook.com/kieselguitars/posts/1528076020809028
> 
> GUYZ
> 
> ...


----------



## MBMoreno (Jan 23, 2015)

ferret said:


> REALLY wish Jeff would fix the inlay sizing for 7- and 8-s.
> 
> Interview someone posted on carvinBBS:
> 
> ...




This video shows how a brand should be run, family business or not. 

Doing it not for the money


----------



## Fathand (Jan 24, 2015)

ferret said:


> Vader pricing and confirmation of 25.5" scale being (apparently) available right away:



 Even with the ECB chewing away our purchasing power (Euro countries), and with added shipping/taxes/duty fees that's very competitive pricing for a headless guitar. 

Quick calculation (for us Finns) for a six string:
- 1199$ + 100$ shipping (about?)
- divide by 1.15 (I'm guessing this the value for a while at least)
- add 25% VAT + 3,7% duty 
= ~1470

Epic win. 

...any info about the Greg Howe model pricing?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2015)

Since I'm derp when it comes to linking vids from Facebook, here's some info about the Greg Howe sig, which I'm guessing are the standard options:

Bolt-on neck
24 frets
Flame maple top
alder body
Chambered
EVO jumbo frets
20'' radius
Birdseye maple fretboard
Black diamond inlays
Matching headstock
Locking tuners
5-piece all-maple neck
Apparently the 2-point tremolo is Carvin's own design
Greg Howe signature Kiesel bridge pickup
Carvin twin-blade neck pickup
1 vol, 1 tone, 5-way switch

No clue on pricing.


----------



## ferret (Jan 24, 2015)

You aren't derp. Linking Facebook videos is a pain. Here you go:
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=914379258586438

I still haven't found a way to do that if it's not sitting in my notifications list because I follow someone.


----------



## ferret (Jan 24, 2015)

From [email protected] Greg Howe pricing anyone?

Annnnd...






Chambering for a V6 confirmed as $150. Would assume it's the same for V7 and V8.


----------



## ferret (Jan 24, 2015)

Lee McKinney pricing and options:











Look close on this CT:





Option 50 "gold painted binding" @ 200.
Option 50 faded denim on flamed maple @ 800.
Option 50 faded denim fretboard @ 400.


----------



## electriceye (Jan 25, 2015)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Well, I wonder which pickups are these, and what kind of tremolo? Why isn't the SuperVee more popular on these kind of guitars it beats me. Here is a pic:




I LOVE THIS!!!!! I've never been much of a Howe fan, but I really thought he's had some cool sigs. Now, THIS one is incredible! Hypothetically, if I had the money, I'd have a realllllllllly hard time deciding between this and a JB sig (not the one with the numbers on the neck). 

Pat yourselves on the back for this one, Carvin.


----------



## MBMoreno (Jan 25, 2015)

ferret said:


> Annnnd...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would say the chambering price is for the top wood. Jeff said they do the chambering if the guitar has a top


----------



## haffner1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Curse you Carvin! Making me want things I don't need! I need an Axe-FX which is on the docket for this year, but I can't stop looking at all this stuff. I don't need a headless...I don't need a headless...I don't need a headless...I don't need a headless... (checks bank account, cries quietly).


----------



## MBMoreno (Jan 25, 2015)

haffner1 said:


> Curse you Carvin! Making me want things I don't need! I need an Axe-FX which is on the docket for this year, but I can't stop looking at all this stuff. I don't need a headless...I don't need a headless...I don't need a headless...I don't need a headless... (checks bank account, cries quietly).



I just don't get all the headless buzz... Its a beautiful guitar, why should have a headstock or not count?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2015)

I liked headless guitars because I thought they looked cool. Didn't want to run out and get one like a lot of others here, though, just thought it looked neat. 

But when I tried out a Steinberger, I was surprised how much more I liked it. It felt different, but awesome.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 25, 2015)

MBMoreno said:


> I just don't get all the headless buzz... Its a beautiful guitar, why should have a headstock or not count?



Because musicians are known for jumping on the latest trend. That's why they call it a "bandwagon." Because we all like hanging out with the band, and when the wagon goes by, we jump on!

 I don't know what the .... I'm talking about. Truth is, I'm like girls with shoes. I don't need another guitar, and I actually prefer "headed" guitars. But it's new, and so now I want one.


----------



## MrEzzyE (Jan 26, 2015)

Oooh baby! What a beautiful guitar like you is doing alone in a place like this... Shouldn´t we dance a little?


----------



## floyo123 (Jan 29, 2015)

Anyone else disliking the headless models but finding this blue one in the video strangely attractive.. I mean not attractive but strangely attractive?

http://youtu.be/727vanqSWXM?t=14s

Does someone has the specs for that baby?


----------



## floyo123 (Jan 29, 2015)

Found it on my own in the catalogue posted here:


V8 
options
shown
:
Deep Aquaburst Flamed Maple Top (FDQ)
Swamp Ash Body Sides (ASH)
Antique Ash Tretment (AAT)
Zebrawood Fingerboard (ZWF)
Tung Oiled Neck (TN)
Stainless Steel Jumbo Frets (STJF)
Abalone Diamond Inlays (DAB)
5 -Piece Walnut -Maple Neck (5WM)
Chambered Body (CMB)
White Drop Shadow Logo (DSLW)

Costs 1299$.


Thats a strangely attractive price! But they are built in the US right? Its just incredible how low the price is on those things!


----------



## timbucktu123 (Jan 29, 2015)

floyo123 said:


> Found it on my own in the catalogue posted here:
> 
> 
> V8
> ...



more like 1999 for those options. the 1299 is the standard price


----------



## floyo123 (Jan 29, 2015)

Ah i see thank you mate. That makes a hell of more sense!


----------



## Fathand (Feb 2, 2015)

Was there any info when they are going to open/bring the new models to the international site w. direct pricing?

I want to start fiddling with the builder.


----------



## ferret (Feb 2, 2015)

Fathand said:


> Was there any info when they are going to open/bring the new models to the international site w. direct pricing?
> 
> I want to start fiddling with the builder.



You can call Chris H starting today to place international orders. On Facebook they have posted that users will stop being redirected from the US site in April.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 2, 2015)

Anyone get a shot of the option list plate behind this DC800?






Trying to find out what those green blocks run still.


----------



## HaloHat (Feb 3, 2015)

> Look close on this CT:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm a Carvin-Kiesel fanboy for sure however all the above Op50 charges seem pretty steep. Labor must be figured at about $400.00 an hour 
Looks great though


----------



## Electric Wizard (Feb 3, 2015)

HighGain510 said:


> Anyone get a shot of the option list plate behind this DC800?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Found it for you courtesy of X-Mann over at carvinbbs;





$50 seems pretty reasonable, the color-matched look really does it for me.

Edit: Just noticed that this comes out to roughly the same as the barebones Vader 8 I spec'd. I may be in a quandary...


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Feb 3, 2015)

No, you are definitely in a quandary.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Feb 3, 2015)

I apologize if this question is redundant, but with the kiesel SCB7s will 27" or 26.5" scale length be an option? Planning on upgrading to a nicer 7 this year, and Carvin seems pretty promising


----------



## ferret (Feb 4, 2015)

spawnofthesith said:


> I apologize if this question is redundant, but with the kiesel SCB7s will 27" or 26.5" scale length be an option? Planning on upgrading to a nicer 7 this year, and Carvin seems pretty promising



SCB scale lengths are unchanged, still 25" for 6 and 25.5" for 7.


----------



## chewpac (Feb 4, 2015)

Ordered a trans white dc700 this week. 8 week build time. Waiting.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Feb 4, 2015)

ferret said:


> SCB scale lengths are unchanged, still 25" for 6 and 25.5" for 7.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 5, 2015)

Electric Wizard said:


> Found it for you courtesy of X-Mann over at carvinbbs;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank-you very much for that man, I appreciate it!!! Looks like I just called up our good buddy Chris H @ Carvin and said....






That DC800 from NAMM now has a new home....

























..... and I ordered a matching twin (well, almost identical hehe...) Vader 6!


----------



## ferret (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh snap, you outright bought it? Jeff posted on instagram someone got had bought it 

I immediately thought of you but didn't connect the dots..


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 5, 2015)

ferret said:


> Oh snap, you outright bought it? Jeff posted on instagram someone got had bought it
> 
> I immediately thought of you but didn't connect the dots..



Haha yep that was me!  Little bit of instant gratification with the DC800 and in 2 months I'll have the nearly-matching wee baby Vader 6!  I wasn't kidding when I said if they would do a 25.5" option that I would pull the trigger, I'm a man of my word!


----------



## ferret (Feb 5, 2015)

HighGain510 said:


> I wasn't kidding when I said if they would do a 25.5" option that I would pull the trigger, I'm a man of my word!



Yup. I said I would if they did... Within 30 minutes of the announcement, I had emailed Chris with an order.


----------



## Greenbrettiscool (Feb 5, 2015)

I just ordered my second Vader in that exact way too!! Haha It will be glorious, oh and by the way they had that one in the showroom today and it looks WAYYYYY better in person, it blew me away how it looked in person... Now for the long 2 month wait on my Moss Green V7 and Green bananza V8!!


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 16, 2015)

Wasn't sure if I should post it to the Official Carvin Thread or to the NAMM thread but since this is NAMM-related, I wanted to post an update on the DC800 from NAMM! The eagle has landed and I love it!  I am happy to report that the new Kiesel passive 8-string pickups are *quite* good!  I saw a bunch of folks going on and on about these being "tighter than Lundgrens" and while I don't really agree with that statement having spent a good deal of time with some original Lundgren M7's myself (in a Carvin DC727, in fact ), the Kiesel pickups ARE still fairly tight, especially when paired up with the 27" scale. The low F# is still tight enough for me, I'd be curious to actually A/B some Lundgrens in here to see what degree of tightness/focus change there would be, but honestly the Kiesel pickups are good enough stock that it's one of the few guitars I've bought new that I'm not anxious to change out the pickups, so take that FWIW.  

The new 5-way blade they incorporated this year with those passives on the DC800 makes me VERY happy as I'm a big fan of 5-way switching for the extra split options and the Kiesel pickups split quite well, IMHO. The position one-up from the bridge has a very clear and crisp split tone, the low notes are still defined but the higher notes get the added plink that you want in those arpeggiated clean sections so I get the feeling I'm going to be using that setting quite a lot.  

Figured I'd throw it out there but since a lot of the official pics (and even those NAMM pics!) made the KRG finish appear almost-neon, I did want to say that in person the green is substantially less-bright and not neon at all.  Not sure if that's a good/bad thing for anyone (personally I love neon finishes so I was hoping for more of a neon lime green as it appears in most pics I've seen) but figured I'd mention it in case that was a deal-breaker for anyone looking at Kiesel Racing Green hoping for neon brightness. That being said, if you like green like I do, it's still quite a cool finish and I'm very happy with the guitar! Only downside is I don't have any solid green guitars or other 8's so my wife immediately noticed when I was playing and asked me if it was new....   Maybe this will help camouflage the matching KRG Vader 6 when it arrives...?!  

I'll see what I can do on vids/clips, hoping to get together with Ryan since he has a much better setup for recording videos than I do (not to mention he knows way more 8-string songs than I do haha), but this thing is capable of a variety of really killer sounds so I'm really digging it a lot despite not normally being huge into the 8-string or 27" guitars!  I had been hesitant to grab a DC800 because I wasn't sure about the neck carve but this one has the standard DC800 neck on it and it's REALLY nice! Not too thin, not too thick and not really an issue with width either!

As always wanted to give a shout-out and a thank-you to our boy Chris Hong @ Carvin, I casually mentioned I was interested in this one when I was ordering my nearly-identical Vader 6 model over the phone with him and he said this one was out in the showroom! I don't think it was meant to be sold, more for display, but after we discussed purchasing it he caught Jeff and got the OK for me to grab this one!  Wasn't really planning on ordering TWO Carvins but he worked out a very fair deal on it and since I had been wanting to try a DC800 since they came out this was ideal for me since I know they wouldn't let a slouch piece go to NAMM.  With the addition of the Kiesel passive pickups and the 5-way switching, I'm REALLY glad I held off until now as the guitar sounds fantastic!  Thanks again Chris!


----------

